
Load to Truck API - LoadToTruck
https://loadtotruck.app
======
breadandcrumbel
Never thought about the fact that there is a certain load ratio trucks must
follow

Useful tool. Who's the target audience? I guess it's not the actual truck
drivers.

------
frnkng
Nice API. What’s the data source to calculate the load to truck ratio?

